# Dominance/jealousy peeing issue



## cocojaks (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi,

I'm new to the forums and I could really use some advice what to do as far as discipline. One of my dogs is a 15yr old 20lb mutt, very smart, housebroken and for the most part is very well behaved. I know people will say dogs don't get "mad" but she is reacting to situations she does not like by peeing on the floor and most recently on the couch.
My sister has three dogs and while my dog does not like being with so many dogs all at once there are times when it cannot be helped. The last time I went out of town, I left her and my other dog in the car of my sister. After my sister would finish taking her out, she would pee right in front of her. She would also pee will my sister was out of the apartment. This happened four times over a 24 hour period. She did have a urinary infection a week prior and was on a cycle of antibiotics. When she got home, she was on the same "take-out" schedule as my sister's and did not have one accident in the house. It's been a couple of weeks since her stay with my sister and has not had an accident. She had a follow-up visit with the vet and passed her urinalysis with flying colors.

Today my sister came over with all three of her dogs and must stay for the next few days. While we were all out, she peed on the couch. Most of the time when she has accidents because she cannot hold it, she pees on the floor. I'm positive the peeing on the couch is to signal her displeasure at having the other dogs in the house. What can I do? We try to re-enforce that having the other dogs here is a good thing by giving treats, but she just does not like their company. There is no aggressiveness, just the peeing. I would love any advice anyone could give. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah she is 15 yrs old and probably doesn't have complete control any more of her bladder or her mind for that matter. Crate her or give her a safe, quiet place when she is left alone and be respectful of her age by not overwhelming her with the other dogs. And take her out a lot so she can go outside and not have as many accidents.

And I highly doubt it is dominance on any level, old dogs usually don't make waves and avoid conflict with other dogs because they know they have limited physical ablilities.


----------



## cocojaks (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for your input Lynn. I just think it's something more than old age considering the fact that she makes the effort to jump on the couch to urinate. (Normally she does not get on the furniture unless we allow her). But you do make a good point of being respectful of her age and giving her her own space.

Thanks again for your comment, it really makes me see her behavior in a different light.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

She may not have deliberately peed on the couch. She may have "leaked" while she was sleeping. It happens when you get old. . .


----------



## cocojaks (Jan 28, 2011)

I'd love to give her the benefit of the doubt, but the quantity would say otherwise. I would definitely say it was less a "leak" and more of a "flood"


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I had a dog with spay incontinence, and when she leaked, it was frequently the entire contents of her bladder. I don't think that can be determined by amount alone.


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

To put the debate of her bladder at ease schedule a visit to the vet, may even get "lucky" enough for her to display this issue at the office so the vet has a better idea, maybe record it as well if u can catch it and show the vet . It does seem to me more like a medical issue but to make it more concrete the vet would be able to determine for sure.


----------



## cocojaks (Jan 28, 2011)

I'll keep that in mind, I didn't know that was a possibility. My childhood dog had incontinence, but she would only leak a small amount and would be wet from leaking on herself. While my dog was completely dry and the accident seemed recent. I do realize that I may have to deal with those types of issues soon since she is 15, but I hope for now these issues are more behavioral. Unless incontinence can be situational? She only has these issues when she is around my sister's dogs. I'd appreciate your thoughts on this.

@Amavanna

your concern is appreciated. I did just take her to a vet for her follow-up visit (she had a urinary infection about a month ago). The vet said she was in great health and the urinalysis showed no abnormalities. the catalyst for these episodes really seems to be the addition of my sister's dogs. if she starts having the same problem outside of those circumstances i will definitely bring her back to the vet.


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

so it sounds like maybe she is just marking then. 

http://www.bellybands.net/

This is supposed to be some sort of doggie diaper for accidents. I am not saying its a solution but its a band aid till you can really figure out a solution . It kind of reminds me of what lela would do when I would use the bathroom, i would take her out to pee and poo and come back in use the bathroom myself and she would just pee right in front of me, kinda like she was saying hey what are you doing this is my place. She would even look at me like "what you gonna do about it " lol. Eventually it did stop but it was frustrating at first. I never scolded her for it in fact I ignored it. I would clean it up with a rag, put in front of her face so she could smell it make her follow me to the yard and throw it away in the trash . I don't know if that is why she stopped or she just got bored not getting more of a response to me but she did stop eventually.

let me emphasize i didnt run this in her face it was a simple put in front of her and she smelled it herself. Just to signify that this smell belongs outside.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

It could be marking, because when the other dogs are around she wants to reinforce HER scent, make sure HER scent is there. BUT, I tend to think it's out of anxiety. Really, dogs don't do spite, or revenge, or any of those things, BUT when they get anxious, they can have accidents like this. 

I second the advice that says your dog has lived a nice long life, and deserves the same respect we'd give to an elderly person. If she doesn't like being with the crowd of dogs, give her a crate, or baby gate a small room for her to be in, and see if she's less anxious that way.


----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

Just correction. Belly bands or cummerbunds are designed for male dogs, not female.


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

Well I read on there they were designing a female version and figured there was something similar to it for girls.


----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

Those are pretty much just doggy diapers or panties.


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

nods I figured there would be something like that for either sex, which is why i just kinda tossed it up there, like i said in my earlier post i dont think it is a solution but a band-aid


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

cocojaks said:


> Thanks for your input Lynn. I just think it's something more than old age considering the fact that she makes the effort to jump on the couch to urinate. (Normally she does not get on the furniture unless we allow her). But you do make a good point of being respectful of her age and giving her her own space.
> 
> Thanks again for your comment, it really makes me see her behavior in a different light.


She's probably intimidated by the other dogs and is getting on the couch to get away from them (a safe spot), and then can't hold her pee, and doesn't want to hop down where the other dogs are.


----------



## cocojaks (Jan 28, 2011)

She is a little intimidated by one of the dogs (one is a german shepherd while the other two are chihuahuas) but at the time of the incident the other dogs we left in the guest bedroom and my dogs were left to roam the house as usual.

The bit about marking the living room does make sense since she does tend to rub herself against the furniture.


----------



## Pynzie (Jan 15, 2010)

Just wanted to mention since no one else covered it - sometimes dogs who are house trained in one place don't generalize the concept to another house. They don't always get the concept that "can't pee inside my house" actually means "can't pee inside ANY house." So that could have been why the house training seemed to go out the window at your sister's house and then magically fix itself when she came home.


----------



## Rouen (Jan 18, 2011)

cocojaks said:


> My sister has three dogs and while my dog does not like being with so many dogs all at once


Sounds like she's stressed to me.


----------



## Bridgit (Nov 10, 2021)

LynnI said:


> Yeah she is 15 yrs old and probably doesn't have complete control any more of her bladder or her mind for that matter. Crate her or give her a safe, quiet place when she is left alone and be respectful of her age by not overwhelming her with the other dogs. And take her out a lot so she can go outside and not have as many accidents.
> 
> And I highly doubt it is dominance on any level, old dogs usually don't make waves and avoid conflict with other dogs because they know they have limited physical ablilities.





cocojaks said:


> Thanks for your input Lynn. I just think it's something more than old age considering the fact that she makes the effort to jump on the couch to urinate. (Normally she does not get on the furniture unless we allow her). But you do make a good point of being respectful of her age and giving her her own space.
> 
> Thanks again for your comment, it really makes me see her behavior in a different light.


I am new and came across what your experiencing when researching the same behavior. My dog. She is a 1 year old giant schnauzer, very smart and housebroken. When my other dog is getting attention, she will walk over to my feet and pee right there in front of me, and has also while done the same while sitting next to me on the couch. She can hold her bladder for hours in the crate, but when the other dog is getting attention, she will do this. I am so frustrated!!


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm sorry for laughing, but that's brilliant. She's making herself impossible to ignore. Giant Schnauzers are the worst. I love them. 

If she won't pee on her own bed or crate I'd suggest starting by teaching her a "to mat" or "to crate" command. Once she has that down, you can send her there while you interact with your other dog. Then give her enthusiastic attention and treats right after to teach her that waiting her turn will be well rewarded. Start with very, very short intervals and work up to longer as her patience improves. 

Others might have better ideas but that's the best I've got, besides a diaper, lol.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

This thread is over a decade old, and the original poster hasn't been around in about as long, so I'm going to close this to further replies to avoid confusion. Please do start your own thread about your girl's potty behavior, and we'll try our best to help out!


----------

